# My Cabinet Build



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

After quickly outgrowing two cheap desktop humidors and getting yelled out by the wife for confiscating all our large Tupperware containers I decided I needed a bigger and better storage solution for my cigars. A cooler was out of the question because we don't have a basement or any real closet space to keep it in, so then I started contemplating making a winedoor or building the cabinet. The thought of building my own humidor was exciting and if built right, could be something that I have forever, so that's the route I took.

Background story over, I started a cabinet build a few months ago, then life got in the way and my progress came to a screeching halt. Between moving, summer vacations and such I didn't get a chance to touch it all summer, but over the past couple of weekends I finally got back into it and wanted to start a thread to share my progress. I will add the disclaimer that my finish carpentry skills are limited and I don't pretend to be a master craftsman. A lot of the build was experimentation, I didn't start with well thought out plans (which I should have), I started with a guesstimate for the overall dimensions and started cutting. :nono:

Onto the build&#8230;.my material of choice was mahogany, it's an easy material to work with, durable and more importantly looks good. The cabinet box is built from ¾" grade A mahogany ply and the trim and framing is 3/4 stock. The overall rough box dimensions ended up being 22" wide 18" deep and 42" high. I used rabbet joints to join the sides and back together. Additionally, I put a dado cut for where the cabinet floor would be. Once cut, the back sides and floor pieces were joined. I used Titebond (waterproof) glue on the joints and as you can see in the picture, the joints were reinforced with pocket screws. I used the Kreg Jig which made drilling the holes very easy. I knew that the interior would eventually be lined with cedar so I wasn't worried about having the visible holes.

















Once I had the back and side together, I added the cabinet bottom, the top face frame piece as well as brace pieces at the top. I knew that I will eventually have a solid top piece added so the brace pieces were sufficient for now to hold the box square and still give me open working access to the interior of the cabinet. Again everything was joined using pocket screws and Titebond.









you probably can't see in the pics, but I used a mahogany banding on the unfinished edges of the ply. The edge banding is applied using an iron to melt the adhesive and then clamped overnight to adhere. The overage is then trimmed using a plane and sanded flush. For the base trim I used 3/4" stock and used the table router to add an edge. I like the understated look and I didn't want a very ornate edge so I went with just a basic round over edge. 









Overall, I was very happy with the way the box came out. Fortunately, I didn't have any major screw-ups yet and using the pocket hole jig was a huge help. But that's it for tonight, I'll continue to write up the build and post more pictures over the next few days. Please let me know what you think, thanks!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great build!
I have something similar planned and about the same size. The sides and back are cut but the build took a back seat to remodeling the family room.

Keep us update with your progress.


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Coming along real nice. 
I've got that Kreg jig myself, really handy little gadget for projects like this.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice, making me want to go invest in more wood working tools!


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

This is awesome. I have some stock African Mahogany I'm thinking about doing something similar with. Looking forward to your future pics and the completed project.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking great, I'll be following this thread!


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. Keep pictures coming.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

The box is looking great! And if you continue to take your time and care I'm sure the rest will finish just as nice. Looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

looks great so far. What are you planning to use for a door?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone!



Gdaddy said:


> looks great so far. What are you planning to use for a door?


I'm going to make a shaker style panel door. I have the wood cut already, but just need to assemble it. I was originally thinking glass front, but I will be adding a cooling unit so I ended up going with a panel door which will be insulated.



piperdown said:


> Great build!
> I have something similar planned and about the same size. The sides and back are cut but the build took a back seat to remodeling the family room.
> 
> Keep us update with your progress.


Thanks. This build started the same way, I made all the cuts and then everything went on hold this summer. It feels good to finally be making some progress.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks alot like the one I built last year. Start another one soon you will fill it up fast! Looking good


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks really nice....can't wait to see more pics


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gordo1473 said:


> Looks alot like the one I built last year. Start another one soon you will fill it up fast! Looking good


Thanks. Around the holidays last year and before I joined Puff, I was lurking and I remember seeing your build. It came out great!. Before that I never knew anyone had humidor cabinets in there home.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Update - With the box built I started on the interior. I decided to add a TEC unit for cooling and because of that I'd need to insulate the box. I went with 1/2" foam insulation board and then 1/4" Spanish cedar on the back, side and top. Installed the insulation on the back first, and then the sides. 









The back was very straight forward, but the sides took a few nights. I cut and attached 3/4" blocks so there'd be something solid to attach the drawer slides to. The insulation was cut and fit between the blocks and then I cut a rabbet in the block so the cedar pieces would sit flush. 








I then trimmed the front end with a piece of mahogany which finished it off and hid the insulation and cut edges of the cedar.









After everything was sanded I installed the drawer slides. I picked up full extension slides and screwed them to the blocks I had installed earlier. Here's a pic with the interior complete and all the drawer slides installed. The bottom 2 will be slide out shelves for box storage and the top 2 will will be drawers for the loose cigars.









The last thing I was able to get done was the top. I had originally planned on picking up 1" stock, joining it together and planing it but I couldn't fit it into the budget I set for myself. So i ended up using a piece of ply i had leftover and put a mahogany edge on it and used that for a top. To transition between the sides and the top I cut a strip of wood, routed an angled edge and used that as a trim piece.

















I puttied the nails holes, gave everything a good sanding and called it a night. The next step will be building the drawers.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

That cabinet is looking really nice!!
Looks like you could give wine cooler manufacturers & Forrest a run for their money!:hurt:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> That cabinet is looking really nice!!
> Looks like you could give wine cooler manufacturers & Forrest a run for their money!:hurt:


Thanks Brian - I keep thinking about how much easier this would have been to just have bought the wine cooler and added some drawers to it :doh:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> Thanks Brian - I keep thinking about how much easier this would have been to just have bought the wine cooler and added some drawers to it :doh:


Easier, but not as satisfying!
When all is said & done:
a) you apparently take some pleasure in the woodworking!
b) you can sit back & say "I did that!!!"


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

pippin925 said:


> Thanks Brian - I keep thinking about how much easier this would have been to just have bought the wine cooler and added some drawers to it :doh:


That's going to hold a lot more than a wine cooler unless you go with the really big units that cost $$$$, even on Craig's list.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

really nice work on that cabinet.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Easier, but not as satisfying!
> When all is said & done:
> a) you apparently take some pleasure in the woodworking!
> b) you can sit back & say "I did that!!!"


Absolutely. There is a lot of satisfaction is building anything yourself. Plus it's great to be able to go out into the garage alone, turn on the radio and build at my own pace.


----------



## deucehearts (Sep 17, 2013)

You are very talented. I am excited to see the finished product.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Great work, good motivation for all of us non carpenters. Where are getting your TEC unit?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Out of curiosity, where does 'jealousy' come on the list of the Seven Deadly Sins? I'd think it would have to be somewhere near 'envy'.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Very impressive work!! I can't wait to see the finished product.

I really like how you did the insulation and drawer slides on the side of the cabinet. It definitely looks like you had a very well thought out plan that worked extremely well. I will definitely have to steal your idea if I ever get around to building one of my own.


----------



## ATLDave (May 15, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Your Cabinet is awesome & I'm sure the finished product will be amazing.

Just ordered Wordworking for Dummies from Amazon...think I can go straight to a project of this proportion? LoLhwell:


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

That's a great looking piece. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Out of curiosity, where does 'jealousy' come on the list of the Seven Deadly Sins? I'd think it would have to be somewhere near 'envy'.


Nice guess Don. It usually falls between envy and pride.


----------



## Jayon (Jul 28, 2013)

That is some unbelievable woodworking skills you've got going there! Built a four by six foot table this summer with over 60 pocket holes, but I had the basic jig that had to be clamped for each drilling. May have to step it up and get the real deal for my next project seeing how you had such an easy time with them.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Man you have some skills. your build is looking awesome.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Super sweet build and great carpentry skills thus far! I can't wait to see it through to the end! 

Awesome job BOTL!


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks really Cool. Wish I could build stuff :banghead:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

felker14 said:


> Great work, good motivation for all of us non carpenters. Where are getting your TEC unit?


I got the TEC unit and controller off eBay. It's a 60W unit and the controller lets me set the temp at 65F. Here's the unit and controller.








Before I started cutting holes into the box, I temporarily mounted it in a cardboard box and ran it for the week and it seems to run fine. I noticed the fans run continuously but when it gets to the set temperature the fans run at a very slow speed, almost unnoticeable. Then when it warms above 65 you can here the fans speed up.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Phidelt076 said:


> Very impressive work!! I can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> I really like how you did the insulation and drawer slides on the side of the cabinet. It definitely looks like you had a very well thought out plan that worked extremely well. I will definitely have to steal your idea if I ever get around to building one of my own.


Thanks, the sides were more luck than anything. I originally had cut full sheets of insulation and the Spanish cedar and then realized that there was nothing really solid to attach the drawer rails to. So I just started building it out and it ended up working out.

If you ever start building one, let me know. I'd be more than happy to share more detail of what I did.

Here's a couple of pics from the drawers I started over the weekend. I didn't get much done, I planned to do more yesterday, but after watching the Giants get destroyed I gave up and filled a cooler with beer and spent the day in the pool with the kids.

Here's one of the bottom drawers. I used 3/4" mahogany for the frame and then put a rabbet on the edge for the Spanish cedar pieces to flush. Each of the cedar slats are 2" wide and then nailed and glued. 









The top most drawer is going to be a 2" deep drawer for singles. It all Spanish cedar 1/2 frame and then 1/4 slats for for the bottom. I wanted to experiment so I tried making a finger joint for the frame. It came out ok. It took a bunch of time to do and the joints nowhere near as tight as I'd like to see it. It wasn't worth redoing, so I kept it, but I wouldn't choose to do this type of joint again. 









Next step will be assembling the deep drawer. Thanks again to everyone for following.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

pippin925 said:


> I got the TEC unit and controller off eBay. It's a 60W unit and the controller lets me set the temp at 65F. Here's the unit and controller.
> 
> Before I started cutting holes into the box, I temporarily mounted it in a cardboard box and ran it for the week and it seems to run fine. I noticed the fans run continuously but when it gets to the set temperature the fans run at a very slow speed, almost unnoticeable. Then when it warms above 65 you can here the fans speed up.


All the wine coolers I've seen the fans run continuously. Just the element switches on and off. That's cool that yours is variable.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Gosh, looking good! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> All the wine coolers I've seen the fans run continuously. Just the element switches on and off. That's cool that yours is variable.


I had assumed the fans would run at a constant rpm, but I like the fact that the controller lowers the fan speed with the cooling unit cycles off. The cabinet will eventually be in the living room, so I was a little worried that there would be the annoying background sound of the fans running always.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

pippin925 said:


> I had assumed the fans would run at a constant rpm, but I like the fact that the controller lowers the fan speed with the cooling unit cycles off. The cabinet will eventually be in the living room, so I was a little worried that there would be the annoying background sound of the fans running always.


Well, you've clearly got a much higher end unit than the OEM that comes in a cellar. The fans, once installed and especially in wood, tend to be as near to silent as makes no difference.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I made some decent progress this weekend and got the drawers installed, built and attached the door and started finishing it.

I got the drawers complete, the top is a 2" deep singles drawers, then I have a 5" deep drawer and and at the bottom, 2 pull out shelves. Here's the deep drawer installed, it still need to be sanded to remove some pencil marks. The first single drawer I made I tried finger joints which didn't come out as I hoped so I kept it simple for this one and just did rabbett joints. The drawer frame is 1/2" cedar and the bottom slats are 1" pieces that are 1/4" thick.









Here's what it looks like with all the drawers installed.









I messed up when I built the door and didn't take pictures :doh: but I cut the rail and styles 3 1/2" wide and joined them using pocket screws. I cut a slot for the front panel to sit in. Again I used mahogany for the door. Since this will be a cooled unit I wanted to insulate the door, so I added a some 1/2" foam insulation and then added a frame around the foam which is covered with a sheet 1/4" cedar ply. You can see thee backside of the door here.









It's getting close to being complete. As you can see, I started the finish. We have some existing furniture that I want to match the finish to, so I had my local paint store mix up some stain. It will be 4 coats of stain and then finish off with water based polyurethane for protection. I have one coat of stain left to go and then sand and poly.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful! The real question is: when are you done so you can start on mine? :smoke::mrgreen:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Great Work! It's looking better every time,


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

You could start a business building these things! Very cool.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

You've done an impressive job on this build. It's coming together nicely and I can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

What craftsmanship. nice.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

It's coming along wonderfully. Really looks good. Can you send pics of the front of the door again next time?


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, great work! I too am quickly outgrowing my desktop and im starting to plan. I will def reference your build a few times for guidance!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That is so [email protected]$$


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Coming together nicely. Very nicely.


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have a link for that tec unit? Theres so many and i have a hard time trusting the stuff that comes from overseas.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I finished it over the weekend and will post updated pics tonight after work.



arctictwist said:


> Do you have a link for that tec unit? There's so many and i have a hard time trusting the stuff that comes from overseas.


I'm sending you a PM with the vendor info. Even though the vendor is located in Texas, I'm fairly certain the parts originated from overseas. It is what it is, but I can say that it's been in my test box for close to a month now and has held the temperature.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

You have some awesome woodworking skills man. Cant wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

I guess im too new for PMs. ill work on that!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

arctictwist said:


> I guess im too new for PMs. ill work on that!


 NP, I got the TEC from here. OTE International


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

So I finally finished the cabinet build, I completed the finishing work and got the TEC cooler installed. Here's some updated pics showing the finished cabinet.

Cabinet with hole cut out for TEC









TEC Installed









Close up of the TEC, you can see the drip tray installed. I was having a hard time coming with ideas for a drip pan, and then at work we have those sanitizer dispensers all over and I noticed a plastic drip tray mounted to it and figured with a little modification it would be perfect. I asked one of facilities guys where I could get one and after I told him what I wanted it for, he said they had several and gave me one. :thumb: I brought him some cigars as thanks which he seemed pretty happy about. Anyway, the drip tray was huge so I cut it down and formed it so it would fit around the sides of the TEC. It's tucked up right against the bottom of the unit so as condensation run down the cooler fins it will hit the plastic lip and should drip into the catch tray. 









Here's a few pics of the finished cabinet. The finish came out ok, there are a couple of blotches that didn't want to sand out. But for the most part the finish is even and matched our existing furniture which is what I was aiming for.









































Overall, it came out much better than I ever anticipated. There are some definite areas where I could have done things better, but those things are more cosmetic than anything else. The next steps is to get the Rh stable. Being in south Florida, I don't think the humidity has fallen below 70% since last March. I may be exaggerating a little, but not by much. The wood is plenty seasoned from being in the garage as it was being built. So now that it's inside the house the plan is set the cooler to 67 degrees and let it run for the next few days and see where the RH settles at. From there I'll add some media (probably KL crystals) get the RH stable and then add my cigars. :smoke:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice cabinet.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Very Nice Work. Your one heck of a craftsmen.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

You did a phenomenal job, you should definitely feel proud. The quality looks pretty darn close to some of the professionally done cabinets I have seen.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

You sir have some amazing craftsmanship skills.

Curious, do you anticipate any standing water in the drip tray to mess with your ability to keep a stable RH?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

monsterBEN said:


> You sir have some amazing craftsmanship skills.
> 
> Curious, do you anticipate any standing water in the drip tray to mess with your ability to keep a stable RH?


Thanks. I don't think there should be much standing water in the drip tray. It's in a closed environment so whatever water collects from condensation it should evaporate back as the cooler cycles off. I'm interested to see what happens through the next week or so. I'm not adding cigars for awhile and will wait until I see it stabilize.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Outstanding Job!

What humidification media are you using?


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

<------Jealous.


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

I was thinking of putting in a drain hose with a trap to avoid air exchange through the tube.


----------



## Fat-n-Long (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice work and it is something you'll have forever.

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. If you don't mind me asking, how much did the supplies cost and how many man hours do you think it took to build?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> Outstanding Job!
> 
> What humidification media are you using?


I'm going to experiment with kitty litter crystals. I flew out to Cali for a few days and before I left added 5lbs of KL. I get back home Friday night so I'll see where it is.



tosis said:


> Absolutely beautiful. If you don't mind me asking, how much did the supplies cost and how many man hours do you think it took to build?


I'm around $400-450 in materials and whole lot of man hours. It's hard to say the true hours because there were many nights where I'd get home from work, gets the kids to bed and I'd disappear into the garage with coffee or a beer and spend a few hours actually doing 30 minutes of true work.


----------



## Jay123 (Mar 3, 2010)

_Schweeeeet!!!!_


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

Hows the tec unit keeping the temp?


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

arctictwist said:


> Hows the tec unit keeping the temp?


Pretty good. It's holding right at 65 degrees. I was out of town for the week and when I got home Friday night I checked it and the temperature read 65 degrees in the back (which is where the temperature probe is mounted). I took temperature readings in a few spots and it was consistent at 65 degrees other than the top front which which was at 66.

The Rh was at 67% on Friday and there were a few drops of condensation in the catch tray. On Monday before I left, I had added KL straight from the bag and the Rh dropped from 70% to 67%. I would like the cigars a little drier than that, so on Friday when I got back I heated the KL to dry it out some. I could definitely see steam being released. Once I dried the crystals a little, I let it cool back down to room temp and added it back to the humidor and the Rh dropped to 64% overnight and has stayed at 64% since. I'm also no longer seeing any condensation on the TEC heat sink fins.

If the stabilizes at 65-66 degrees and 64% Rh I'll be very happy with those results.


----------



## arctictwist (Aug 5, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Good to know you are in Florida -- when should I plan on picking mine up? Only a 5 hour drive for me!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

abcritt said:


> Good to know you are in Florida -- when should I plan on picking mine up? Only a 5 hour drive for me!


Lol - If I get started now, I might have it ready for pickup by 2015.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow.....just WOW!! That's whats up my man!! Great job. I wish I had your skills, I would be in the garage doing that right now.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great craftsmanship skills and phenomenal job! Glad I found this thread. I'd be interested to know how maintenance intensive it is to keep the RH between 62 and 65% down in FL. Do the beads need to be dried out very often? I might be moving there in the future and it will be a complete 180 from the CA desert where I am now. Thanks for sharing and please post some photos when you get that bad boy filled up. :tu


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

I love seeing stuff like this. Very nice work on the DIY project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cigar5150 said:


> Great craftsmanship skills and phenomenal job! Glad I found this thread. I'd be interested to know how maintenance intensive it is to keep the RH between 62 and 65% down in FL. Do the beads need to be dried out very often? I might be moving there in the future and it will be a complete 180 from the CA desert where I am now. Thanks for sharing and please post some photos when you get that bad boy filled up. :tu


It's fairly easy to maintain the humidors here. One thing to remember is everyone has central A/C and runs it almost 24/7 otherwise you die :biggrin:. With the AC running the RH in the house is usually in the 50s, so a simple 65% Boveda in a desktop works perfectly and lasts for quite a long time. In the winter it might be nice enough to open the windows a few days a week but when you do the RH in the house creeps up so there's never really a time when you have to worry about dry air.

I've never used beads, so I don't know how they would work, but I assume it would be a similar experience to using the Bovedas. I'll add that when I bought the KL it was necessary to dry it out some fresh from the bag. But after drying it out the cabinet has been steady 63-64% for over a week now.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> It's fairly easy to maintain the humidors here. One thing to remember is everyone has central A/C and runs it almost 24/7 otherwise you die :biggrin:. With the AC running the RH in the house is usually in the 50s, so a simple 65% Boveda in a desktop works perfectly and lasts for quite a long time. In the winter it might be nice enough to open the windows a few days a week but when you do the RH in the house creeps up so there's never really a time when you have to worry about dry air.
> 
> I've never used beads, so I don't know how they would work, but I assume it would be a similar experience to using the Bovedas. I'll add that when I bought the KL it was necessary to dry it out some fresh from the bag. But after drying it out the cabinet has been steady 63-64% for over a week now.


Thanks Scott. Good to know. I was worried that with all the rain and humidity there I would always have to be subtracting humidity rather than just adding less than I need to in the desert. If that makes any sense. :hmm:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cigar5150 said:


> Thanks Scott. Good to know. I was worried that with all the rain and humidity there I would always have to be subtracting humidity rather than just adding less than I need to in the desert. If that makes any sense. :hmm:


Your right, it is the opposite down here, where I need to use media to lower the Rh a bit, but it's nothing drastic where I need to put the media in the oven weekly to dry it out. To give you an example, my desktop humidor was at like 70-72% last winter without any humidification device. (That was before I joined Puff and figured out that was way to high). Once I starting learning that cigars smoke better at 65% I added a couple of 65% Boveda packs to the same humidor and it dropped it down to 65% and maintained that level. The packs eventually started to dry out, but they lasted me almost 5 months before I needed to recharge them.

If I didn't run the AC at night and kept the windows open then absolutely yes, it would be worse but like I mentioned, everyone runs the AC almost year round.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ready for me to PM you my freight ship-to address, then?


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> Your right, it is the opposite down here, where I need to use media to lower the Rh a bit, but it's nothing drastic where I need to put the media in the oven weekly to dry it out. To give you an example, my desktop humidor was at like 70-72% last winter without any humidification device. (That was before I joined Puff and figured out that was way to high). Once I starting learning that cigars smoke better at 65% I added a couple of 65% Boveda packs to the same humidor and it dropped it down to 65% and maintained that level. The packs eventually started to dry out, but they lasted me almost 5 months before I needed to recharge them.
> 
> If I didn't run the AC at night and kept the windows open then absolutely yes, it would be worse but like I mentioned, everyone runs the AC almost year round.


Great. Thanks, and again, great job! If I could do that I wouldn't be saving money for an Avallo.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great build and completed project. Thanks for sharing.


----------

